# June is fishing month



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

We're having a special "Fishing Month" for the whole of June here at the Camping and Caravanning Club Site at Charmouth. Don't worry if you're not a member of the Club - for this month we'll waive the non-members fee for Motorhomefacts members. We've arranged a substantial discount at a superb nearby lake in a secluded Dorset Valley and if your partner wants to do something more interesting than watch you catch supper she (or he) can take a course in willow weaving or cooking with an Aga (several courses available - just ask us). We've also arranged money off beauty treatments at a local salon - either for fishermen (fisherpeople?) or their partner.

The fishing venue also does a mean cooked breakfast and if you can stand the sight of even more fish at the end of the day there is a fish and chip van on site every Sunday and Wednesday. So give us a ring on 01297 631131 (ask for Andy 1 or Andy 2 - we have a surfeit of Andys) and mention Motorhomefacts and the fishing month and we'll give you full details


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Brilliant, wish we were close enough to come. gav and the boys would absolutely love this. Hope it goes well.


----------

